# Lee's home set-up!



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi All,

This is my coffee corner!

  

Machine is a Kitchen Aid Artisan with seperate boilers. It is made in the Gaggia factory. Mine is a good few years old. Don' think they are made by Gaggia anymore and they are a lower quality.

Grinder is an Innova Burr grinder. I use a reg barber 58mm flat tamper. (not shown as it's at work)!

I havn't used the machine for months but I use the grinder all the time for the french press and Moka pots.

The machines at work are Faema presidents. We run two along with 3 Mazzer Super Jolly's.

Ours are long drop though for the take away cups. I'll take some photo's when I'm back at work.










Lee

P.S. We're are in the middlw of doing up the kitchen so sorry about the walls and dust!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Ah - there is an Artisan on ebay (auction will finish on 17th) that I did look at which would be a step up for me (Gaggia Coffee).


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You know you can get red french presses now too









I am conducting a training on a new model of your machine this weekend. They are are nice machine to use. Nice steam pressure from the ones I have used in the past


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah they'reok. Stock wand is pants though. Needs a mod but I havnt got around to it!


----------

